# Seminar Transcript - Upcoming Products for 2012



## Morrus (Jan 28, 2012)

Mike Mearls presents upcoming D&D products for 2012, as well as a vision for the future of _Dungeons & Dragons_. Seminar is followed by a Q&A session. This transcript is paraphrased, with some responses shortened. It is compiled from various tweets (thanks especially to Critical Hits, E. Foley, and Rolling20s for their live tweeting - I suggest you check out their Twitter feeds) plus WotC's live chat feed, and other sources.

Some of these questions were asked in the live chat feed, and didn't make it into the actual seminar, and vice versa. I'm not sure why, and it appeared to be two totally different sets of questions and answers, but I have compiled both into one transcript. So if you were at the seminar, you might see questions here that weren't there, and if you were following along in the live chat you will see questions that weren't there, either. But all of them were at one of the two.

Welcome to the 2012 D&D Products seminar. *This seminar does NOT cover products for the next D&D iteration.*

*Mike Mearls*
　
First, the *Premium 1st Edition Core Rulebooks*. All the 1e books based on scans of pristine copies of the original books. Will likely only be in hobby/game stores. A portion of the 1E books goes to the Gygax Memorial fund, so make sure to check that out.After April,, we'll see the theme of _Rise of the Underdark_. This is the theme for the Summer/Fall Encounters season. 







​ 
May: *Dungeon Survival Handbook*: focuses on dungeon campaigns, tips and tricks for DMs as well as ideas for players. Themes with mechanical effects that also tie into the story of the world. The twist is the DM section that shows DMs how to tie the new themes into their adventures.

June: *Urban Underdark *tile set. *D&D Lair Assault: Spiderkiller* also in June.

In August we're revisiting the drow city of *Menzoberranzan*. The twist with this is a different framework for a campaign. Focus is on the possibility of PvP conflic (think how Drow work against each other in the Underdark). The idea with this book if you wanted to adventure down in the underdark you could do that. If you want to play drow or other denizens in the city, working in or for one of the houses, you can have adventure where some of the players are pitted against each other as they vie for their own agenda's or their own houses. Tied in with that we have a Underdark map pack and a drow and treachery themed fortune card set in the following months as well. 

Next we have *Elminster's Forgotten Realms* in Quarter 4. We basically went to Ed and said hey, why don't you take all your campaign notes, all the information you've been putting together for your FR campaign and lets compile it into a book. Show us the realms as you've developed it in your campaign setting and lets get that to everybody. It's our celebration of the Forgotten Realms and pulling back the curtain to show you what the designer of the campaign setting has done.





​ 
Now on to board games. *Lords of Waterdeep* is slated for March. It's basd on the city of Waterdeep in Forgotten Realms. Each player takes on a lord of the city and competes for influence and prestige by recruiting adventurer's and sending them on quests. Euro style game. You'll be hearing more about this too as we go forward.

July: *Dungeon Command*. Mini battles. 12 minis per pack. 2 factions: Cormyr and Lolth. Each faction comes with twelve minis. We'll have the drow set, Sting of Lolth, and the hero set, Heart of Cormyr. You can player a two player game with one set, or you can get both sets and pit one against the other. It's a diceless, card-driven game that really focuses on tactics and strategy with a lot of the random elements removed. Each box comes with a tile set that locks together as well, providing a limited battlefield to play on. Designed by the same folks who designed Lords of Waterdeep. Euro design approach. 

That pretty much wraps up our products for the summer. We're really busy on the D&D Next stuff, but we're excited about these products and the 4E support that we'll be having in Dungeon and Dragon. There's a whole year of releases for DDI planned as well. We're going to go ahead and queue up for questions now. 

*Dungeon Command: Does it come with adventure style cards?*

Yes, minis will come with adventure stat cards for the minis. 

*Do we have anything coming up that deals with fey monsters?*

We have several articles on fey support. One is ecology on the wee fey, from Steve Townsend. Has Sylphs, griggs, pixies and some others.

*Will Dungeon Command have resculpts, repaints or something else?*

There will be new sculpts, and there will be repaints. One of the primary focuses for the warbands is that they have a unified feel. So they will look like they belong together.

*Do you have a price point for Dungeon Command?*

$40 is the MSRP.

*Will tokens continue to be included in products? *

If we have the option to do so where it makes sense, we will.

*Is Ed's Forgotten Realms edition neutral?*

It focuses on his specific campaign, so his individual stories might mention mechanics from different editions, the stories and lore should apply to all editions. 

*Do you have any Ravenloft suport planned?*

We do have some _Ravenloft_ stuff planned for DDI later this year. Surprises in store (something about _Dragonlance_? Didn't catch it).

*Any more "Collectors" sets? ala dragons - beholders?*

We may do more collectors sets, and if/when we do - you'll see it on the website first.

*Will 4e get a new Monster Manual or DMG? Epic tier support would be especially appreciated.*

The 2012 products that run through summer don't have another MM or DMG in in the works for that time period.

*More boxed sets coming? *

If it makes sense for the product, yes. Boxes are great, we're looking at it as far as what the product does/value, etc. Happy with them.

*What's with the Amazon listings of minis? *

It's just a placeholder/outdated listing for Dungeon Command.

*Can we expect to see more sets and warbands for Dungeon Command?*

This is definitely something we'd like to continue, different sets and warbands that cover different heroes and monsters.

*New sculpts vs old in the future for minis? *

Definitely a possibility. Dungeon Commander should be a line. Looking at keeping warbands unified in looks means there might be new sculpts to help them look similar.

*More exclusive game/hobby store content? *

Definitely. We love supporting hobby stores. Anything we can do to encourage players to support retailers, we will do so.

*Any plans to rerelease the other products for 1E and 2E and other editions, either in print or electronically?*

We are looking at making a lot of that older material available to you, but we want to make sure we do it right for you guys and for Wizards. We'll have more news on that. 

*Any plans for organized play for Dungeon Command?*

We're doing a Dungeon Command game day which will be fairly casual. It will be your first chance for an organized play for Dungeon Command. It will also be our first foray into OP for the game. We'll be giving some tournament support so that the framework is in place for stores, and we'll be seeing what you guys think of it and how you want to expand it.

*Plans for new settings? *

We don't have the resources to look at new setting content right now, with D&D Next planning.

*Does the Dungeon Survival Handbook contain new sub-classes, paragon paths, feats, powers, etc?*

The Dungeon Survival Guide contains primary underdark themed powers and new playable races. Some of these racers have been given NPC stats, but now they have full blown PC information. One example would be the goblin. 

*Following up timelines in printed material from licensed material? *

Case-by-case basis. Somewhat ad-hoc, thus far. If/when we look at Ravenloft as a setting, we'll look at squaring up our timeline with all previously printed material.

*Are you planning to sell electronic versions of D&D game products, just as you have embraced that option with novels? *

We're definitely looking into the digital options and we want to find ways to get that product to people, but we need to make sure we find what what's best for you and for Wizards. When we have more information we'll be sharing it.

*DCI integrations with Dungeon Command? *

No a ranking system, but DCI sanctionable, and different tourney formats. No ELO system established at the beginning. We'll see what fan feedback brings.

*Do you have any player support for Kobolds in the near future?*

Yes, we have Kobolds as a player race in the Underdark book. 

*Resetting of timelines for the Realms? *

I can't give a specific answer to that. We know there are things that people like and dislike about different timelines in the various settings. If there's information that's part of the canon, it still happened. We won't tell people in what time period to play in*.*

Greyhawk also mentioned. We want to support all timelines of all settings going forward.

*Is there any new Digital D&D games info? *

DDO still going. We announced the Neverwinter game that is upcoming. No release date yet. Also, Daggerdale. No new info to be announced yet.

*More DM support for Feywild?*

There's the Fey theme on DDI in November. Continued DDI support is possible*.*

For 2012, we are synching with product releases. Elder Elemental Eye Encounters Feb-May, then Rise of the Underdark season.

*New Adventure System boardgames?*

Currently we have no new info or news about other adventure board games. 

*Gamma World?*

We don't have any futher products planned for GW at this time. It was a limited release. At this point, we see the game as complete on our end.

*Can we expect other super adventures like Gardmore Abbey from Wizards in the future?*

We're really happy with the response and it's definitely a model we're looking at. A lot of it is making sure we get the balance right between the module, the other features like tokens, and the price point*.* 

*Dungeon Command VTT plans? *

Too early to say. Would be a separate product.

*Ways to access Dragon/Dungeon content? *

We're looking at collections vs individual articles. Looking at supporting current tech. the current DDI tools will likely remain in Silverlight for the forseeable future. No news on what future tools may be like yet. 

*Submission info with D&D Next coming? *

Most of this year is planned. 4e support until said otherwise.

*Encounters all Underdark themed/progress through multiple season?*

Yes. No ongoing character narrative.

*D&D on mobile devices? *

We're aware, and are looking at options.

*Release of old Encounters content? *

We're looking at retail exclusivity vs later content releases. Exploring options.

*Grand History of the Realms was sweet, any other products like that for Greyhawk?*

We're looking at our back catalogue, but no announcements yet. 

*Any chance of print Dungeon or Dragon mags? *

Looking at possibilities.

*Are the 1E reprint the exact same as old books? *

They're identical except for the old ads at back.

*How do you see the modularity being sold in different products in D&D Next.*

It's really important that we include core and modules that you think are really important to D&D in the core books. 

*Whoops! Missed product that wasn't on the slides! *

Hall of the Undermountain! Continues the plotline from Elemental Eye Encounters season. Sandbox-style adventure with a lot of setting detail. Good adventure resource.

Halls of Undermountains is a sandbox-style adventure that targets a level 1-5 experience. It is going to be tied moderately to the D&D Encounters season, and possibly also LFR (I provided some of the admins with the text). 

Halls of Undermountain does have some minis adventures within it, as well as many of the iconic encounters and rooms from the original box set. About 1/3 of the rooms from the first level of the dungeon are detailed.

*1E adventure republishing? *

Nothing we can talk about now*.* 

*3rd party publisher support for D&D Next?*

Nothing we can talk about now*.*

*Lots of errata has happened, making old books "worthless." Will it be better for D&D Next?*

We're working on a better process for errata, and we hope very much to not have as much errata in D&D Next.

*Simple rules explanations like those that come with Magic expansions?*

No specific announcements.

*What did you learn from the Dungeon command playtest? Is the final version the same one we playtested? *

Lots of feedback was useful and shaped Dungeon Command. You should definitely recognize some elements from that playtesting. 

*Breaks in Encounters to match holidays, big con events? *

Life happens. Running catch-up sessions is the answer. It's up to individual stores to handle those issues for their local players.

*When do you plan to release D&D Next? Or has this already been answered?*

We're not ready to start talking about dates yet. We're still in the early stages of playtesting. I can tell you it won't be this year for sure. 

*Dark Sun in print? Also, Dark Sun DDI support. *

Not in print. May look at reprinting. Re. DDI support - Eye on Dark Sun also will be a monthly theme eventually.

*Ed's Forgotten Realms system neutral? *

As system neutral as possible.

*Is there any plan to bring back Oerth and Greyhawk?*

The stories and worlds of past editions of D&D are just as important to our development and ideas for D&D Next as the rules and other information is. I don't have any more information to share at this time, but we're definitely exploring and excited about what we have planned. 

*Can modules have more maps? *

We try when we can, it depends on retail price. Tactically driven adventures mean more maps.

*What did WotC learn from Essentials?*

Do the ground-floor, entry-level stuff first. Start with the starter set, then add complexity. If we'd released Essentials first then PBH 1 as an Advanced PHB, we wouldn't have had the same problems.

*Any comments on book format of choice for D&D Next? How do you feel about the Essentials experiment vs. traditional, larger hard-back books? *

We're not at the point where we can talk about what those D&D Next products/books will or should look like quite yet.

*Will there be another Lair Assault after Umberlee? That series has been very popular at my FLGS.*

There is another Lair Assault planned for the summer -_Spiderkiller_.

*On stories and narrative vs. settings.*

As designers, we don't want to tell you a story. We want to give you the tools to tell your own story. That's the goal of D&D Next. With settings, that's when we as designers tell the story somewhat. The focus is still on groups telling stories.

*What are you guys playing that's not D&D? *

Call of Duty, Skyrim, Trail of Cthulhu, Lord of the Rings Confrontation.

In the run-up to D&D Next we played every edition of D&D and Pathfinder.

*Monte Cook mentioned previously that you plan to balance characters between the three pillars, not independently within each. Does this mean the team endorses "shining in the spotlight" balancing, where each player shines in a simple gameplay aspect above the rest of his party, or was this miscontrued and classes will be balanced to have appropriate skills for each of the three pillars to keep everyone engaged in all aspects? *

Each character/player should be able to shine, but that doesn't mean that others fall to the wayside. Also keep in mind that when they shine is important. We're not talking about one class shining in combat, and another not shining in combat, or one class shining in social situation and another not shining. We're talking about classes shining in different ways in combat, or in different ways in social and RP, or in different ways when exploring.

*What's the goal for the art in D&D Next?*

Art should tell the story of D&D. Show you a scene that looks like it's an adventure.

*More mechanically-enforced roleplay (like FATE points, etc) in D&D?*

D&D can support all ideas like that with modules, and group can add it in as they want. It should not be forced on the players.

*Will character builder still support 4E for those still playing 4E campaigns?*

At this point our plans are to continue to provide support to 4E characters in the character builder. 

Alright all. That wraps up the Q&A and the seminar on products. Thanks much to everyone for joining us and getting those questions in. If you didn't see your question asked, we are still collecting them all and will be sitting down with R&D to see which ones we can answer in the future. There will also be some video from <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->@Dread <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->gazeebo and make sure to check out the other coverage from the many bloggers and twitterers out there. 

We have one more seminar for D&D XP that focuses on reimagining ability scores as the window into shaping your character. Join us again tomorrow at 12:30 Eastern time for that.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 28, 2012)

I MUST have the Ed Greenwood Presents Elminster's Forgotten Realms book. Must! Must! Must!

I hope they do something similar for Greyhawk.


----------



## Warunsun (Jan 28, 2012)

Knightfall said:


> I MUST have the Ed Greenwood Presents Elminster's Forgotten Realms book. Must! Must! Must!
> 
> I hope they do something similar for Greyhawk.



They can't. Even prior to Gary's death I don't believe he did much with  his original campaign in a long time. Attempting to collect the  originator's notes at this point is neigh impossible. Who even knows if  he was the type to even keep good notes. Somehow, I kind of doubt it. I  am not knocking Gary when I am saying this!  D&D was more in the  DM's head back then.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 28, 2012)

Warunsun said:


> They can't. Even prior to Gary's death I don't believe he did much with  his original campaign in a long time. Attempting to collect the  originator's notes at this point is neigh impossible. Who even knows if  he was the type to even keep good notes. Somehow, I kind of doubt it. I  am not knocking Gary when I am saying this!  D&D was more in the  DM's head back then.



I realize that. After all, wasn't GG's home Greyhawk setting based off a map of North America? I was thinking more of a throwback book that does roughly the same thing for Greyhawk as this one will do for the Realms.

Sort of a "greatest hits" version of Greyhawk. I'm not sure how it could be accomplished, but if done right it could showcase the world before the start of the Greyhawk Wars.


----------



## CasvalRemDeikun (Jan 28, 2012)

It is too bad you didn't catch what they said about Dragonlance.


----------



## avin (Jan 28, 2012)

CasvalRemDeikun said:


> It is too bad you didn't catch what they said about Dragonlance.




From website:

"to Grixul - we have some Ravenloft support showing up in DDI later this year, but greg was teasing us a bit about it and being a little cryptic."


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 28, 2012)

[MENTION=6688054]Warunsun[/MENTION]

I realize the Forgotten Realms book isn't a greatest hits book. It's Ed's FR campaign, which is even better than a greatest hits book. I was just trying to think of a way for WotC to do something "old-school" for Greyhawk. Something that would appeal to fans of the original Greyhawk folio/box.

It would be cool if there was notes about Gary's own campaigns that could be compiled and released as a system-neutral sourcebook. I just don't think that WotC could do it, legally.


----------



## A'koss (Jan 28, 2012)

Hell, I'll be happy if they're willing to support Greyhawk in anything more than a token fashion. Mearls runs a GH game, so I'm tentatively hopeful...

Regarding Dragonlance, there was this little bit from Twitter:
Rolling20s   Tracy                                                   
            Q: Any new Ravenloft/Dragonlance content? 
A: DDI Support... but surprises in store.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 28, 2012)

A'koss said:


> Hell, I'll be happy if they're willing to support Greyhawk in anything more than a token fashion. Mearls runs a GH game, so I'm tentatively hopeful...
> 
> Regarding Dragonlance, there was this little bit from Twitter:
> Rolling20s   Tracy
> ...



Well, I'm sure they have tons of Ravenloft ideas since they had been planning to release a Ravenloft RPG. As for Dragonlance, who can say at this point. It will be _tough_ for them to do better than the 3e books for the setting.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 28, 2012)

Sigh. Supporting Hooby Stors means no purchase for those of us in Hooby Storeless states (or international possibly).


----------



## A'koss (Jan 28, 2012)

Knightfall said:


> Well, I'm sure they have tons of Ravenloft ideas since they had been planning to release a Ravenloft RPG. As for Dragonlance, who can say at this point. It will be _tough_ for them to do better than the 3e books for the setting.



It does feel a little late in the edition to be delving into Dragonlance... 
There's no half-measures with that setting.


----------



## Starglyte (Jan 28, 2012)

This is was the seminar I was most looking forward to, and I am so underwhelmed. The only thing that has got me excited is the Ravenloft stuff for DDI, and it was only a very small tease. Kinda interested in the Ed Greenwood book, but that is so far out that I can't get worked up about it. All in all, this year's DDXP really hasn't done anything for me. Hopefully we can get the playtest sooner than later, because I feel very little excitement for whats left of 4E, let alone 5E.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 28, 2012)

A'koss said:


> It does feel a little late in the edition to be delving into Dragonlance...
> There's no half-measures with that setting.



Yeah, I completely agree.

Maybe they'll do some online articles for the various settings that isn't behind the paywall. Articles with mainly fluff? Or a downloadable PDF that gives a broad overview of Dragonlance and a "how to" guide for 4e.

I doubt we'll see a DL campaign book. Hmm, reprints maybe?


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jan 28, 2012)

> Elminster's Forgotten Realms in Quarter 4. We basically went to Ed and said hey, why don't you take all your campaign notes, all the information you've been putting together for your FR campaign and lets compile it into a book. Show us the realms as you've developed it in your campaign setting and lets get that to everybody. It's our celebration of the Forgotten Realms and pulling back the curtain to show you what the designer of the campaign setting has done.



This is interesting. This looks like a non-version specific campaign setting book too. Are we finally getting Ed Greenwood's Forgotten Realms as has never been published before? I think we're in store for something wildly different than what anyone knows about the realms. This could be good.


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 28, 2012)

howandwhy99 said:


> This is interesting. This looks like a non-version specific campaign setting book too.




The Old Grey Box remains the single best campaign setting I have ever read (and I have box full of dozens of others). So rich with possibilities and tantalizing hints, perfect for an eager DM to explore. 

And you can drop it into just about any game (we ran a great Fantasy Hero game using it back in the 90's).


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 28, 2012)

A video from the 2012 Product Seminar:

Future D&D Products - DDXP 2012 on Vimeo


----------



## JeffB (Jan 28, 2012)

Wormwood said:


> The Old Grey Box remains the single best campaign setting I have ever read (and I have box full of dozens of others). So rich with possibilities and tantalizing hints, perfect for an eager DM to explore.
> 
> And you can drop it into just about any game (we ran a great Fantasy Hero game using it back in the 90's).




I agree the OGB is by far the best FR presentation yet, and Im a big fan, but keep in mind half ofthe OGB  was Jeff Grubb.  This new book likely will be very different than the OGB, if it stays true to what Mearls said.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmm, kinda disappointed the Undermountain adventure is only levels 1-5, the most overdone levels in 4E. And basically it sounds like largely reprinting already done encounters material for a boxed set release.

I think I will be cancelling my pre-order. Level 1-5 is just a deal killer for me with 4e, I have so much already.


----------



## fjw70 (Jan 29, 2012)

I want the Greenwood FR book. I have never played FR so I will be open to his version.

After the seminar a put a bug in Mearls ear about a War of the Lance boardgame like Conquet of Nerth.


----------



## Warunsun (Jan 29, 2012)

Knightfall said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> It would be cool if there was notes about Gary's own campaigns that could be compiled and released as a system-neutral sourcebook. I just don't think that WotC could do it, legally.



Well, there was _Cheers, Gary_. The Gygax Memorial Fund released it at GenCon 2011. This is probably the book you are looking for. Rumor is it will be reprinted and released on the Fund Website.


----------



## Weregrognard (Jan 29, 2012)

- 1e books
- Elminster's FR

And here I thought I wasn't going to be buying anything from WotC this year


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 29, 2012)

Reimagining Ability Scores for Sunday--that should be an interesting seminar.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 29, 2012)

I like the idea of the reprints and the charity angle.  Good on them!

I'm also looking forward tot he board game and the minis combat game.


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer (Jan 29, 2012)

Thankee for the information on the Realms sourcebook. Much appreciated.


----------



## Mercurius (Jan 29, 2012)

stonegod said:


> Sigh. Supporting Hooby Stors means no purchase for those of us in Hooby Storeless states (or international possibly).




Not so. I bought _Adventurer's Vault _online from CCG Armory. Not quite as cheap as Amazon but almost. Unless the print run on the 1E reprints is super low, I don't see why they wouldn't have them.


----------



## DaveMage (Jan 29, 2012)

Ed's FR book is the first book from WotC I've been interested in for 4 years.

I'll check it out in the store when it's out to see if it's something I'd enjoy...


----------



## Phaezen (Jan 29, 2012)

Some more info on the Menzoberranzan release from Brian James' twitter feed



			
				Brian R James said:
			
		

> FYI: Menzoberranzan is not a 4th-Edition product. It's system neutral.
> *
> *Covers several different time periods




https://twitter.com/#!/brianrjames/status/163336964341366784


----------



## Incenjucar (Jan 29, 2012)

Good to see them finally embracing system neutral books. It's been kind of an obvious angle for decades now.


----------



## Warunsun (Jan 29, 2012)

Incenjucar said:


> Good to see them finally embracing system neutral books. It's been kind of an obvious angle for decades now.



Unfortunately it will only last until 5E is out. Probably concerned over lost sales if they did a 4E book so close to D&D Next.


----------



## Ihsahn Satyricon (Jan 29, 2012)

These upcoming products puts a smile on this Roleplaying gamers face \,,/ @m@ \,,/


----------



## Incenjucar (Jan 29, 2012)

Warunsun said:


> Unfortunately it will only last until 5E is out. Probably concerned over lost sales if they did a 4E book so close to D&D Next.




Possible. Wisdom isn't their highest ability score. But having truly evergreen setting material would be a good move in the long run. Setting fans will still by supplementary rules material even if only to rant about how 6th edition's statistics for Elminster from the Everlasting FR Tome aren't as accurate as 5E's.


----------



## delericho (Jan 29, 2012)

That "Ed Greenwood's FR" product looks extremely interesting, even from the point of view of a non-FR fan. It should be interesting to see how the setting evolved, and how he went about building it.

Interesting that they're looking at the possibilities of bringing Dragon and Dungeon back to print.


----------



## Jack99 (Jan 29, 2012)

stonegod said:


> Sigh. Supporting Hooby Stors means no purchase for those of us in Hooby Storeless states (or international possibly).



Well, regarding the international issue, it has never been a problem for my FLGS to order anything from WotC.



Warunsun said:


> Unfortunately it will only last until 5E is out. Probably concerned over lost sales if they did a 4E book so close to D&D Next.




Or you could be positive and instead assume that the guys at WotC have learned a thing or two, and realized they are way better off giving us what we want, instead of giving us what they want us to want.


----------



## Neverfate (Jan 29, 2012)

So at Gen-Con they said the next campaign would be "something with a twist", If this FR book is that, I have to say I am sorely disappointed. I honestly would want it to be ANYTHING but Forgotten Realms.


----------



## Warunsun (Jan 29, 2012)

Jack99 said:


> Or you could be positive and instead assume that the guys at WotC have learned a thing or two, and realized they are way better off giving us what we want, instead of giving us what they want us to want.



I am sorry but I am just being realistic. The "guys" at Wizards of the  Coast are ever-changing. They haven't learned anything so much as they  change at the core who they are and who is in charge about every 3 to 5 years. Some folks  have a better plan for Public Relations than others is what it breaks  down too. Some of them understand D&D better than others as well.  Check out any of the year-end layoff threads here at En World. I think  they have one going back for every year until sometime during Third  Edition.

   For the record I am happy with the return of Monte Cook. I hope he has a  long contract because he has been "displaced" from WotC before. With  all this nostalgia talk we can't forget that no matter what the fans  would like to see: the Business Model of AD&D is not returning. We  can only hope that some of the flavor of it does. Important also to  remember that the old business model lead to bankruptcy. I guarantee you  that D&D Next is being designed with 6th edition in mind. Yes, I am  serious. If they are truly trying to create the edition of editions  then they could well be looking at an evergreen angle where they just  reprint all the core books with new artwork and minor changes every 5  years (as happened once during 2nd Edition. Every player I gamed with  bought one of those new black Player's Handbooks even-though they pretty  much didn't need too).


----------



## Zaukrie (Jan 29, 2012)

I remain disappointed that they keep saying they won't be telling a story, that they want us to do that....that's great for people in the hobby for years, but just awful for growing the hobby. It is also bad for the "shared experience" of D&D. I hope I"m not reading too much into that.

That said, I get to spend a lot less money on D&D this year than most...so my budget will be happy.


----------



## Darth Palpy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Menzoberranzan book seems interesting enough, more so if it's system neutral...

Alas, I'm also disgusted to see that another year passes and there isn't even one Eberron book  to be released (Would have gladly seen a book like the Neverwinter Campaign setting for this much beloved universe). 
I understand well that FR is primary in their considerations, but now,  I see their editorial politic regarding Eberron to be somewhat downright reluctant. I mean, DDI once (exceptionaly twice) a month doesn't account for the s....load of articles and supplements there is for FR.

Same for Dark Sun, too. 

Seems it's another year WOTC won't have my money.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jan 30, 2012)

For me the best news is the 4e Underdark supplement: goblins & kobolds as player races, yay!


----------



## w_earle_wheeler (Jan 31, 2012)

Is WotC _really_ referring to 5e as "iteration" and "D&D Next" or am I misinterpreting something?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 31, 2012)

w_earle_wheeler said:


> Is WotC _really_ referring to 5e as "iteration" and "D&D Next" or am I misinterpreting something?



Sort of. They're using terms like that in talking about the game, but that's mostly because they either haven't decided what to officially call it or don't want to tell us yet, and apparently don't want to just call it 5e for some reason.


----------



## Alphastream (Feb 1, 2012)

As part of the fey question they announced DDI will have _The Ecology of the Vegepygmy_. It will likely be part of the April issue. I had a lot of fun writing that one and hope everyone enjoys it!


----------



## w_earle_wheeler (Feb 5, 2012)

I have to say that I am not impressed at all by the reprint covers. The "art" itself might be pretty cool (a little to small to tell) but putting the art inside a faux-book frame instead of having the art take up the full space of the cover is a mistake, IMO. 

Also, and I might be mistaken about this (please let me know if I am), the Gygax memorial fund seems to be about making a bust and display area in honor of Gygax. That *is* pretty cool, but if that's all it is, I don't think people should confuse that with being a charitable cause. 

In D&D terms, it certainly *isn't* an *evil* cause -- please don't assume that I feel a memorial is amoral in any way at all -- _but_ it does nothing charitable in the way of easing human or animal suffering. It is just a vanity monument.


----------



## Warunsun (Feb 6, 2012)

drothgery said:


> Sort of. They're using terms like that in talking about the game, but that's mostly because they either haven't decided what to officially call it or don't want to tell us yet, and apparently don't want to just call it 5e for some reason.



The reason is because they promised up and down that fifth edition  wasn't coming anytime soon when they released the Essentials books. At  that time they claimed that Essentials would always remain in print and  that 4E was going to be around for a long time. Obviously they changed  their minds and in no-time flat. I also bet Essentials will never be  reprinted so that when current supplies are gone it will be gone  forever.

They may also be toying with the idea of releasing the first books as  D&D and then release further books as Advanced D&D. They keep  referring to add-on rules "modules" they want to have available that are  compatible with a "basic" game but would make game play more "advanced"  if a DM chose to use them.


----------

